# Oberon Cover Dilemma - Wraparound or Front Panel?



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

I've completely fallen in love with the Oberon covers, and while I have 2 on order, I really only want one.  But which one?  Here's my dilemma:

I was able to go to Paradise Pen and look at some of their journal covers.  When I was holding the journals like an open book, I didn't like the feel of the wrap-around texture in my hand.  I was concerned that it would irritate my hand and make it uncomfortable for long periods of time (I have extreme sensitivity in my nerves and hands).  The front panel designs, however, felt lovely.  So I decided I'd get the Hokusai Wave, which I loved anyway as I'm a water person, diver and underwater photographer.

The decision was fine and dandy... until Oberon came out with the red River Garden design.  I *love* red, and that design spoke to me.  But what about the wraparound?  ARGH!  So I went ahead and ordered both for the K2, thinking I'd decide when they got here and sell the second.

Now that I have my K2, and am seeing how I'm using it, I'm rethinking.  But I need some input from you all here to see if my logic will hold up not having used a Kindle in a cover.  

I'm loving reading it one-handed, and think more and more that I'll fold back the cover and read that way, instead of the traditional "book" style with the cover open.  Especially since I can put my hand in the pocket on the front cover and support the additional weight that way.  Is this how those of you with the Oberons for K1 tend to use it?

How many of you still read the Kindle (especially in bed, which is where I like to read) in the cover like a traditional book - front cover to the left, Kindle on the right, probably held with left hand and buttons pressed with right?  The more I'm now thinking about this, it seems rather ungainly that way, especially as I'm a pretty fast reader.  Or is it less of an issue once you start actually doing it?  Open like this is where I think I might run into an issue with the River Garden as opposed to the Hokusai Wave, but if I'm not usually reading like that, then it won't be a concern.

I know it's a very personal thing, but wanted to get a sense of how you all read with a cover.  I'm not the type to change out covers, so I really only want/need one.  I like these both, but as time goes on, in reality the only reason I'd buy Hokusai over River Garden is that smooth back cover - River Garden has captured me.  

Help me figure this through!


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

With the Oberon and my K1 (still holding out to decide what to get for my K2) I always read with the cover folded back.  I never took it out of the cover or read it 'open.'  I always folded it back.  In bed, I would always clip my mighty-brite to the front and back of the oberon (folded back) just above the Kindle.  This would lock the cover in place (of sorts) and provide a nice solid place for the mighty brite to clip on to. Not having a cover for my K2 is driving me nuts at night as I have to clip the light the the Kindle itself.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I found with the kindle reading as you are only reading one side if your holding it open book style.  I did not find this comfortable. folding it all the way back is the way I like it. while reading you don't feel the outside of cover at all. I like the butterfly it is smooth and the design is wrap around. the tree gets bent in half and must be all the way open to see the whole design. this is my thoughts anyway.
Sylvia


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Tree of Life and Sky Dragon for my K1. I also love red so I think I'm going to order River Garden for my K2. I hardly ever take my kindle out of the cover so my K1 is always in the Sky Dragon cover. I always hold the front cover back and read. I read in bed like that too.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

With my Hokusai wave, if I am holding the cover (in bed, for example), I fold it back. However, if I am reading at the table (which I do, a lot) I tend to leave it open and flat -- but then I am not really touching the cover.

I am like you...I have this major dilemma over what cover to get and I am not much for switching. But the Oberon designs are so beautiful, I want more than one!

L


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Leslie said:


> With my Hokusai wave, if I am holding the cover (in bed, for example), I fold it back. However, if I am reading at the table (which I do, a lot) I tend to leave it open and flat -- but then I am not really touching the cover.


I use my Forest cover the same way as Leslie, also when it's folded back I can slip a couple fingers of my left hand into the back pocket behind the kindle, and use my left hand to turn the page. It's very comfortable for me that way. I rarely feel the back of the cover which is a wraparound.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I also have issues with textures, I am touching, I just had to return the Cole Haan Bronze cover. I just did not enjoy the rough surface.

I do like the single sided Oberon cases, for the most part the leather is soft and smooth.
As soon as they come out with K2, with Velcro. I going to be all over them!

I read with the covers folded all the way over, and the materials on the Oberon feel good to my hands.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am like you...I have this major dilemma over what cover to get and I am not much for switching. But the Oberon designs are so beautiful, I want more than one!
> 
> L


Part of my solution is that (little by little) I am buying other Oberon products.
I just ordered a check book cover, Hokusai Wave in navy.

Soon more products, I have the large journal already, and in the not too distant future a second cover for my K2.
I will be satisfied with my M-edge for a while once it comes.

Eric


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I always use mine with the cover folded back.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I always fold my cover back while I am reading.  It's just so much easier, takes up less space, etc.  I'd go for the River Garden if that's the one you really love.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*I'm brand new, as you can tell from my count. Could any of you tell me the difference between the Oberon "front panel" versus "wraparound" covers? Also, is the Kindle 2 secure in the corner tabs (versus the hinge system in the Amazon cover)?

Thanks!

P. S. - The Oberon covers are GORGEOUS!*


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for the input! It's really helping my decision-making process. To know that most read one-handed (and I'm finding with Adelie nekkid I'm reading mostly left-handed, too), even when in the cover makes a difference. Yes, when reading on a table or similar (sitting up in bed, for example, or on a plane perhaps) I can see laying the folder flat and open. But if most like the cover folded back, then likely that's how I'll end up too, based on how I'm already using it.

Whew! Good to have my logic verified. Being blonde, sometimes I have to make sure it's not just my "Bur Logic" coming into play 

Still open to other input, too!



Daisy1960 said:


> *I'm brand new, as you can tell from my count. Could any of you tell me the difference between the Oberon "front panel" versus "wraparound" covers? Also, is the Kindle 2 secure in the corner tabs (versus the hinge system in the Amazon cover)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P. S. - The Oberon covers are GORGEOUS!*




Daisy, most of the designs at Oberon are front cover only, such as Hokusai Wave, Raven, Forest, World Tree, etc. The back of these have just a smooth, pebbled leather finish. Often the front design looks like it's in a frame on the cover.

Other designs, however, have a design which extends the entire case - like Tree of Life, River Garden, Roof of Heaven and others. These have a design both front and back covers and along the spine. These you can see in their individual pages showing the full design.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Daisy! Glad to have you here. I'm happy to have you join the cult of the Oberon obsessed. I hope your checkbook can handle it!

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the butterfly which is a wrap around design but not quite as textured as most of the other wrap arounds.  I personally love rubbing the texture as it feels really good and is kind of relaxing.  Most of the time I read with the cover folded back in which case I only feel the leather pouch and the wool felt.  I'm not one to put my hand in the pouch either, I don't know why but I worry about stretching the leather out.  Typically I do the one handed thing and place my hand in a way that I can easily move my thumb to push the next page button.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Daisy1960 said:


> Also, is the Kindle 2 secure in the corner tabs (versus the hinge system in the Amazon cover)?


I have Kindle 1 with corners and I have shaken the cover vigorously upside down and the Kindle stays put.



Buttercup said:


> I have the butterfly which is a wrap around design but not quite as textured as most of the other wrap arounds. I personally love rubbing the texture as it feels really good and is kind of relaxing.


I have Avenue of Trees and I find myself doing the same thing.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BurBunny,

I read mine with it folded back most of the time as well. However, with my Oberon, I noticed that somtimes I would read with it open just so that I could fondle rub my cover (I had the Butterfly). I loved the way it felt. I think that's one of the reasons I'm having difficulty choosing between the Butterfly and Roof of Heaven. I'm not sure how I'll feel with the texture of the Roof of Heaven. It may be _too_ textured for me...<sigh> I don't know. I first chose the Butterfly because it seemed like a good compromise, it still has the design on the back, yet most of it is still smooth.

I'd get both, but I can't find any way at all to justify having 2 purple covers (and trust me, I've been trying!)..If I were trying to decide between 2 different covers I might be tempted to get both. I've just ordered the Forest for my daughter and hopefully I'll have it before the covers for the K2 get shipped. If I can get it beforehand, I can see how the wraparound design feels in my hand.

Luv


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Thanks for your answers. As soon as I can, I think I'm getting the brown Oberon with the forest scene (forgot the name). Oh, I'm hooked, Leslie!*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Daisy1960 said:


> *Thanks for your answers. As soon as I can, I think I'm getting the brown Oberon with the forest scene (forgot the name). Oh, I'm hooked, Leslie!
> *


*

There's Forest (that's the wraparound one) and Avenue of Trees. They are both beautiful but I prefer Forest. Of course, if anyone was giving me one for free...LOL

L*


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I did get the front panel only design because I thought it might be distracting to have the design all over, but I think I would have been fine with an all over design considering that the leather has a pebbled type finish.


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> BurBunny,
> 
> I read mine with it folded back most of the time as well. However, with my Oberon, I noticed that somtimes I would read with it open just so that I could fondle rub my cover (I had the Butterfly). I loved the way it felt. I think that's one of the reasons I'm having difficulty choosing between the Butterfly and Roof of Heaven. I'm not sure how I'll feel with the texture of the Roof of Heaven. It may be _too_ textured for me...<sigh> I don't know. I first chose the Butterfly because it seemed like a good compromise, it still has the design on the back, yet most of it is still smooth.
> 
> ...


Luv, you're no help at all... except in enabling me. But you're oh so good at that.

Believe me, I'm very tempted to get both. But I'm not sure how easily I could give one up, but I know I honestly won't use both.

I go back and forth... get just the River Garden and see if it works; if not, sell it and get the Wave. Then I think get both, and sell the one you don't want, but that will give you a true test to see which you prefer.

I'm usually very decisive, but this time I'm bogged down. Usually that means neither option is right, but I know that's not the situation here.

It certainly doesn't help that River Garden is one of the more intricately textured designs, either. Especially on the back side.

Hey, I have an idea. Anyone looking to get the River Garden, but maybe needs to wait a bit? Willing to wait until I get mine, and if it doesn't work with my hands, I'll sell it to you at a nice price?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

> Hey, I have an idea. Anyone looking to get the River Garden, but maybe needs to wait a bit? Willing to wait until I get mine, and if it doesn't work with my hands, I'll sell it to you at a nice price? Grin


Would this be for a K1 or a K2?

Wait, no, no, no....I thought I made up my mind! Ack!

L


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Would this be for a K1 or a K2?
> 
> Wait, no, no, no....I thought I made up my mind! Ack!
> 
> L


K2. Does this make your process a little easier, Leslie?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> K2. Does this make your process a little easier, Leslie?


No! You guys are torturing me! ......ack!


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> No! You guys are torturing me! ......ack!


Not meant to torture you. Really! I mean it!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I had three different ones in the original assortment that I was dithering over. Keep changing the one in my shopping cart. And settled on Avenue of Trees when I dreamed about that one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> Luv, you're no help at all... except in enabling me. But you're oh so good at that.
> 
> Hey, I have an idea. Anyone looking to get the River Garden, but maybe needs to wait a bit? Willing to wait until I get mine, and if it doesn't work with my hands, I'll sell it to you at a nice price?


Me! Me! Me!!!! Seriously, I will! There, solved that problem for you didn't I? 

And have you seen my signature? Yep, I'm an enabler and proud of it!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have forrest  but am dithering  -fern or green. the green looks to blue in picture.
I don't know so I wait. one will step forward eventually
Sylvia


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Me! Me! Me!!!! Seriously, I will! There, solved that problem for you didn't I?
> 
> And have you seen my signature? Yep, I'm an enabler and proud of it!


Luv, you're our Enabler in Chief. And I say that fondly.

If you're serious, you have a deal. I'll cancel out the Hokusai Wave from my order, and let you know once my River Garden arrives if I'm going to keep it or not.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> Luv, you're our Enabler in Chief. And I say that fondly.
> 
> If you're serious, you have a deal. I'll cancel out the Hokusai Wave from my order, and let you know once my River Garden arrives if I'm going to keep it or not.


Wanna shake on it Yep, we've got a deal.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

sylvia said:


> I have forrest but am dithering -fern or green. the green looks to blue in picture.
> I don't know so I wait. one will step forward eventually
> Sylvia


Search through these boards for user pics. Green appears to be a dark hunter/forest green to me -- not tealish like in the Oberon pics.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

BurBunny said:


> Luv, you're our Enabler in Chief. And I say that fondly.


Actually, Betsy is the Enabler in Chief, but she's on vacation. I'm just filling in. I learned everything I know from her.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll do that.
thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

sylvia said:


> I have forrest but am dithering -fern or green. the green looks to blue in picture.
> I don't know so I wait. one will step forward eventually
> Sylvia


I just ordered my daughter the Forest in green. It's for a KK, so it shouldn't be too long before I get it. I'll be happy to take a picture for you. I do know that Lynn just posted a picture of one yesterday. It's really quite striking in the Green. I think it was on the using a journal as a cover thread.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

There are some pics on this page http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,115.180.html

With a bright light on it, it looks tealish, but you can see in the other pics, it is dark green. I'm learning as a general rule, the covers are much darker in person than they appear on the Oberon site.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

ELDogStar said:


> Part of my solution is that (little by little) I am buying other Oberon products.
> I just ordered a check book cover, Hokusai Wave in navy.
> 
> Soon more products, I have the large journal already, and in the not too distant future a second cover for my K2.
> ...


*I have the same problem....after my Kindle cover, I ordered a large journal and my most recent addition is a pocket organizer and hair clip 

To answer BB's question...I read with it folded back, interchanging between both hands. Plus, as time goes on, the cover will become a bit softer and more supple with use.*


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Sylvia
Here is the green forest journal- it is a Hunter green -a bit darker than shows here










Lynn L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here you go Sylvia:


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

ohhh that is pretty, my B-day is in March hmmm
sylvia


----------



## BurBunny (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Wanna shake on it Yep, we've got a deal.


Shaken (not stirred). Hmm, I think I need a martini now.



luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, Betsy is the Enabler in Chief, but she's on vacation. I'm just filling in. I learned everything I know from her.


She's ably represented then, and probably deserves her vacation, too, if your enabling skill is any indication!



chynared21 said:


> To answer BB's question...I read with it folded back, interchanging between both hands. Plus, as time goes on, the cover will become a bit softer and more supple with use.[/b]


That helps. Thank you!


----------

